# Wifi très lent entre iPad 2 et Freebox revolution



## tib51 (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis de connexion wifi entre ma freebox revolution et mon iPas 2 3G qui met un temps fou à charger des sites (il n'a pas de carte sim d'installée, c'est donc uniquement en wifi que je le connecte). Contrairement à certains qui n'arrivent pas à le connecter au réseau freebox, avec un mot de passe visiblement refusé, j'arrive à me connecter, le mot de passe n'a posé aucun soucis et ne m'a jamais été redemandé depuis.
Je me retrouve donc connecté au réseau... Sauf qu'il n'y a pas grand chose qui transite via ce réseau.
Mon MacBook Pro et le MacBook de ma femme, dans le même temps s'y connectent de manière tout à fait normale.

Sur iPad, même l'adresse "mafreebox.freebox.fr" est ultra lente. D'ailleur la plupart du temps, safari abandonne avant en me disant que la requete a expiré ou d'autres joyeuseté...

Comment résoudre ce soucis ?

Merci d'avance

Tib51


----------



## lineakd (26 Mai 2011)

@tib51, ton réseau est configuré en manuel ou en automatique?
Test aussi en changeant le canal du wifi.
As tu aussi des problèmes quand ton ipad est connecté sur un autre réseau comme le freewifi ou autres?


----------



## tib51 (26 Mai 2011)

Alors, j'ai connecté mon ipad au réseau wifi (freebox v5) d'un pote et tout était nickel.
j'ai redémarré mon ipad, et pour l'instant ça fonctionne bien sur mon réseau... Je vais voir si le soucis revient..
Merci de ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## Alexmp4 (1 Juin 2011)

J'ai résolu ce problème...

J'ai* désactivé le wifi n* sur ma freebox révolution et l'iPad 2 marche parfaitement maintenant...

J'ai essayé d'autres "configurations" mais changer le type de mot de passe ou autre ne résoud rien. Le wifi N semble poser problème avec l'iPad.

En espérant que cela vous aide


----------



## tib51 (1 Juin 2011)

Finalement, je redémarre l'ipad a chaque fois que le bug se présente et ça refonctionne pour quelques jours...
 Je ne veux pas désactiver le wifi n, et devoir repasser en g car cela ralentirait tout le reste du réseau...
Je pense que c'est un soucis logiciel qui sera résolu d'ici peu pr Apple.... J'espère !

Merci de vos réponses.

Cordialement 

Tib51


----------



## lineakd (1 Juin 2011)

@tib51, je n'ai aucun problème de wifi avec mon iPad.
As-tu une wii en wifi?
Combiens d'appareils en wifi à la maison?


----------



## tib51 (1 Juin 2011)

Non, ma wii n'est pas connectée au wifi (elle n'est pas branchée depuis mon déménagement). 
J'ai 2 ordis régulièrement connecté au wifi de la maison, et de temps en temps jusque 2 iPhones. 
Tu as quel serveur wifi ? J'ai une freebox révolution.


----------



## lineakd (1 Juin 2011)

@tib51, la freebox révolution et un ipad 2 32 Go wifi.


----------



## Tiberius (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour. J'ai le même type de soucis... régulièrement, l'iPad (un 1 dans mon cas) est toujours connecté au WiFi, mais perds le réseau internet... Ça repart si je coupe / relance la connexion WiFi (en mettant en mode avion par exemple). C'est très pénible. J'ai l'impression que c'est pareil avec l'iPhone, mais chez moi j'utilise plutôt l'iPad pour surfer. Je n'ai pas essayé de couper le WiFi n, car je trouve également que c'est dommage, car le Mac Book ne semble pas avoir ce souci... Si quelqu'un a une autre solution à proposer, je suis preneur...


----------



## On the road (8 Juillet 2011)

Jeter l'iPhone à la pouvelle... 
Je rigole. 

Dans la config du réseau Wifi sur l'iPhone, activer le proxy Http en mode auto.

et zou, c'est reparti !
en tout cas pour moi, le problème est réglé.
et c'est mieux que de sabrer le débit de sa connexion, non ?


----------



## Tiberius (8 Juillet 2011)

On the road a dit:


> Jeter l'iPhone à la pouvelle...
> Je rigole.
> 
> Dans la config du réseau Wifi sur l'iPhone, activer le proxy Http en mode auto.
> ...



Je vais tester ça ... Il ne faut rien mettre dans le paramètre URL ?


----------



## van helsing (8 Juillet 2011)

j'ai eu le même souci j'ai fait quelques motifs et sa marche

tu vas dans les paramètres de la freebox

http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/settings.php

dans wifi configuration :le mode Mode 802.11n tu le met en désactive

dans le réseau personnel dans type de protection tu met : WPA2-PSK/AES


----------



## tib51 (8 Juillet 2011)

Je vais déjà tester le mode de protection. Devoir brider ma connexion wifi en 802.11g c'est quand même dommage puisque mes 2 ordis, les 2 iphones et l'ipad du foyer sont en 802.11n !


----------



## Tiberius (8 Juillet 2011)

van helsing a dit:


> j'ai eu le même souci j'ai fait quelques motifs et sa marche
> 
> tu vas dans les paramètres de la freebox
> 
> ...



C'est ce que j'avais fait jusqu'à présent, sauf que du coup mon Mac book Pro est connecté en g et non pas en n... Donc je gagne de la stabilité sur l'iPad, mais je perds du débit sur le MacBook 

Ce matin j'ai réactivé le n et j'ai appliqué la modif de *On The Road*, je verrai bien si ça résous le problème.


----------



## cameleone (9 Juillet 2011)

Il est déjà question de ce problème récurrent ici...


----------



## Wilou94 (31 Juillet 2011)

J'ai également le même problème avec l'iPad 1 et la freebox révolution. La Wifi se coupe toutes les 30s et elle n'est pas continue dans la maison (seul un coin de ma chambre me permet d'avoir quelques secondes d'internet). J'en ai assez de renouveler le bail. Mon Macbook n'a aucun souci de connexion (il monte jusqu'à 1300 kbps en téléchargement de programmes) ainsi que les autres ordinateurs (4 en tout). Je ne veux pas passer en Wifi G pour ne pas brider les autres appareils d'une bonne connexion. 

Apparemment de mettre son proxy en automatique est recommandé par Free, mais quelle url dois-je mettre ??


----------



## Pinsonmimi (3 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport mais j'ai également des problèmes wifi avec des déconnexions sur mon ipod ou mon ordinateur portable.

Lorsque je suis allée pour vérifier les paramètres sur Free, j'ai vu que la case "activer le réseau wifi personnel" était cochée, or cela "désactive complètement l'émission d'ondes wifi par la freebox".

J'ai donc décoché cette case mais lorsque je redémarre elle se recoche automatiquement. Est-ce parce que je suis en mode routeur ?

Mon mac mini est relié à la Freebox via un câble éthernet et mon PC portable est partagé en réseau avec le mac et est en wifi.

Est-ce que j'ai loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## cheapkidz (4 Août 2011)

bizarre bizarre


----------



## sansan123 (28 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que le problème ne vient pas du logiciel mais bien de la freebox revolution. Avant de changer de freebox, les 4 appareils de la maison fonctionnaient en réseau: le pc, portable, notebook et Ipad. Dès migration vers Freebox revolution, le notebook ne se connecte plus bien qu'il detecte le réseau. J'ai appelé free et on a réussi à connecter le notebook. Le lendemain, je me rends compte que l'ipad a du mal à se connecter. La connection est tellement lente que safari ainsi que les autres applications affichent le message "Impossible de..."
Je ne suis pas expert, mais la logique de ma mésaventure indique que le problème vient de Free.
Si vous trouvez une solution, d'avance, merci.


----------



## corrs78 (1 Février 2012)

sansan123 a dit:


> Je pense que le problème ne vient pas du logiciel mais bien de la freebox revolution.




personnellement j'ai un iPad et une FreeBoxRevolution et j'ai jamai eu ce genre de problème.

Voici ma config :
CANAL 7 (peu utilisé dans mon immeuble)
40Mhz (canal inférieur)
Protection en WEP (trop de peripheriques merde avec le WPA..)
Il serait dommage de desactiver le Wifi N. surtout vu la reactivité d'un iPad1.


----------

